# My drives has disappeared (/dev/sd*)

## Evilguru

Hi all,

I finally rebooted my desktop system today after a couple of months of uptime. However, when I did I found that all of my drive entries in /dev had disappeared, namely /dev/sda* and /dev/sdb*. However, /dev/sda2, my / partition was mounted, so I can log in and use the system.

There may have been a couple of warning messages upon booting up (the OpenRC stuff, suffixed by other [ OK ] or [ !!], but I have been unable to find out how read them (they are not given by dmesg).

dmesg, however, does give:

```

ata3.00: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)                               

ata3.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)                                        

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                          

ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAE, max UDMA/133                                        

ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)                            

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard as /class/input/input2                           

generic-usb 0003:06A3:8020.0001: input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0                                                                                                               

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                      

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                          

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)                                                 

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off                                                                                

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                             

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                               

 sda:                                                                                                                 

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0                                                                          

 sda1 sda2                                                                                                            

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk                                                                                  

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard as /class/input/input3                                                         

generic-usb 0003:06A3:8020.0002: input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input1                                                                                                        

ata4.00: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)                                                             

ata4.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)                                                                      

ata4.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6Y160M0, YAR51EW0, max UDMA/133                                                                

ata4.00: 320173056 sectors, multi 0: LBA48                                                                            

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                      

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6Y160M0   YAR5 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                          

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 320173056 512-byte logical blocks: (163 GB/152 GiB)                                                 

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0                                                                          

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off                                                                                

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                             

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA  

```

But nodes for them do not exist in /dev.

I am running a 2.6.31 kernel under ~AMD64. Advice appreciated.

Regards, Freddie.

----------

## Abraxas

Use rc-status to check which services did not start.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, I'd check full syslog first, then followed it with 'udevadm info' on the device

and checked /sys/block too.

----------

## ferreirafm

The same here. After a full emerge update, the /dev/sda* has disappeared. 

Everything seems to be ok, however I can't see such devices. 

Is there something to do with the evdev??

```
externo ferreirafm # lspci -v | grep USB

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

externo ferreirafm # dmesg | grep USB

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

externo ferreirafm # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

----------

## ferreirafm

This problem has been solved in the following topic.

----------

